# Royce Union- Like Stingray Info needed



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Neat little bike that has been house painted. Can anyone tell me the year (Serial # 
B055713) and about what it may be worth? The rear slick is a Schwinn dated Feb 72 which will be sold seperately. Thanks, Shawn


----------

